# Free DIYs - Closed for the night.



## Oldtimer (May 30, 2020)

My island is starting to become somewhat overrun by duplicate DIYs so I’m offering them here in the hopes that someone who needs one (or as many as you need) can get them for free.

I do ask that you let me meet you at the airport and bring you the requested DIY(s) just so that I can keep my list updated.

Here is the link to what I have available: AVAILABLE

Please let me know what you’d like and provide your in game name and island.

Again these are all free. You are also welcome to shop at Nook’s and Able’s.

Edit: I’ll like your post when I’m gathering the DIYs and will send the dodo soon after. My switch can’t handle more than a few visitors at a time so please be patient. Also I have multiples of a lot of these so if someone has already requested but you still see it on the list, chances are I still have a copy.


----------



## wolfie1 (May 30, 2020)

Hi! May I get the coconut wall planter, unglazed dish set and leaf DIYs?


----------



## Gazer297 (May 30, 2020)

Hi can I get shell speaker bamboo drum and bamboo shelf


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 30, 2020)

Hi could I get the birdbath please


----------



## Sosisa (May 30, 2020)

Could I please get the Decoy duck DIY?


----------



## xSany (May 30, 2020)

Hey i would love to visit =)
Can i get the Hanging terrarium and Terrarium, Natural squar table, iron wood DIYs? I just got my game yesterday and trying to get some stuff =)


----------



## Oldtimer (May 30, 2020)

Open again!


----------



## nerfeddude (May 30, 2020)

Hello! 
Could I get the tea table and the golden candlestick diys if you're still available, please? ^^


----------



## perfectpeach (May 30, 2020)

Hi  could I get the cherry speakers, umbrella, and unglazed dish set if they're still available please?


----------



## Arckaniel (May 30, 2020)

Can I get the bamboo stopblock please


----------



## Asmadasbirds (May 30, 2020)

Could I please get the stack of books if possible!


----------



## Anblick (May 30, 2020)

If you still have the golden seat, peach hat, and cherry lamp I would be THRILLED  thank you!!


----------



## minimoon (May 30, 2020)

If you're still open I'd love a trophy case and modelling clay DIY


----------



## Noushky_poushky (May 30, 2020)

Cardboard table and fossil doorplate If still available please


----------



## GanonDwarf2 (May 30, 2020)

I would like the cherry lamp if it's still available


----------



## Oldtimer (May 30, 2020)

GanonDwarf2 said:


> I would like the cherry lamp if it's still available


Sorry, I failed to update the list properly but the cherry lamp is gone.


----------



## Asmadasbirds (May 30, 2020)

Asmadasbirds said:


> Could I please get the stack of books if possible!


Actually don't worry I've just got it


----------



## Oldtimer (May 30, 2020)

Bump. Hoping someone needs what I have left.


----------



## Elphie (May 30, 2020)

Hi! I'd love the boomerang if it's still available ^^ 

My IGN is Marie from Astraea


----------



## BlkGrlMgc (May 30, 2020)

If you are accepting visitors, I'd like to come to your island please.
IGN is BGM
I'd like the Terrarium, water pump and the hedge standee if still available.


----------



## Story (May 30, 2020)

I would love to come!
My name is Story and I will be from Warren.
I would love the peach dress DIY!


----------



## Oldtimer (May 30, 2020)

BlkGrlMgc said:


> If you are accepting visitors, I'd like to come to your island please.


Of course you may, but to keep things organized, I’m asking folks to let me know what they want so I can bring it to the airport. The list is linked in my original post And you are welcome to take as many as are available. If you just want to shop, let me know.

 Thanks!


----------



## BlkGrlMgc (May 30, 2020)

Oldtimer said:


> Of course you may, but to keep things organized, I’m asking folks to let me know what they want so I can bring it to the airport. The list is linked in my original post And you are welcome to take as many as are available. If you just want to shop, let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


I updated my original post, apologies for not providing the list of DIY. It's there now.


----------



## Xdee (May 30, 2020)

Hii do you still have the firewoods diy?


----------



## Oldtimer (May 30, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hii do you still have the firewoods diy?


Sure do! I’ll PM you a dodo code.


----------

